# interview with miss britain 2011



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

*Miss Britain Toned Figure 2011, nice ring to that title isn't there, **Miss Joanne Stanger** owns this title and a very worthy winner she was.*

*So then Miss Britain let's start with how old you are and which part of the country you're from?*

Ha this sounds a bit like blind date........My name is Joanne Marie Stanger I'm 27 and I come from Barnsley, South Yorkshire.

*How did you first get into weight training?*

I started going to gyms at about 14 after being dragged there by a school friend!! I wasn't really sure what I was doing but I must have enjoyed it enough to continue going. I left school decided I wanted to be a personal trainer so I studied A level P.E, decided I didn't like it as there wasn't enough practical work so I studies BTEC National Diploma in SportsScience. From there I went on the study in Cyprus for four months to become a Personal Trainer, sports massage therapist and nutrition advisor.

*Did you start training to compete, or competed because you were into training?*

Originally I went to the gym just because I loved it I didn't think about any goals until my body started changing. I've always preferred the resistance work though. I love to lift as heavy as possible and see where I can go. I had seen photos on the internet and in bodybuilding magazines and always wanted to look 'like that' but I wasn't sure how to get there.

*What other shows have you done? Take us though a brief history of your competitive career?*

My first show was with NABBA the North East in 2008, I placed 6th in the Toned Figure class. Then the same year I did NPA I placed 5th. In2009 I competed again with NABBA at the North East I placed 2nd & qualified for the NABBA Britain where I placed 5th. The same year I competed with the BNBF in Wales I won my class and qualified for their British finals in Glasgow where I placed 4th. I took 2010 out so that I could enjoy a full year of not dieting. In 2011 I competed again with NABBA at the North East qualifier I placed second and qualified for the Britain and to my astonishment I WON. I still can't believe it!!! I did qualify for the 2011 Miss Universe but I didn't feel I would be at my best and I wanted to go out this year on a high so I decided not to do the it. Part of me regrets it but I want something to drive me on for this year knowing I'm not granted a place at the Universe will make work even harder!!!!

*As there are quite afew classes for the girls to choose from now, did you know straight away whatclass you were best suited for if not how did you decide?*

I did not have a clue to be honest, I went to see a very close and dear friend Rachael Grice and it was Rach who recommended the toned class to me.

*Has your training changed much from when you first started?*

Yes my training has changed drastically. I used to do full body sessions then I changed to splitting each body part over the week I then went to pyramid training and splitting up my hamstrings and quads I now train my legs once every two days and split my upper body up over the week.

*How hard did you find changing your normal everyday diet to that of a competitive figure girl*?

I try to eat clean off season as I think it helps me have more energy for training and also helps me improve for the following year. I enjoy dieting so I don't find it too difficult.

*How different is your diet now to before you started competing?*

My diet is cleaner and also more specific. I know what to eat and how often to eat before I started competing my eating habits were all over the place. Competing and dieting has allowed me to be more relaxed withfood and taught me to ignore all the faddy diets!!

*Why do you personally compete? What do you gain from it, how does it add to your everyday life?*

It gives me something to train towards, something to focus on and to push harder for. Competing has made my everyday life more organised and structured.

*Have you ever had any set backs while dieting for a show how did you overcome them? *

In 2011 I slipped up, I dieted for too long and I ended up mentally and physically drained, my body had simply had enough. That was part of the reason for not doing the Universe, I tried to diet for 9 months!! I didn't manage to overcome it, but this year but I will have learnt from my mistake so aim to focus on one show and go from there.

*What is your plan of action once you have chosen the show you want to do?*

To work my butt off out of season. I like to look at photos to decide what areas I want to improve on then change my training and diet to suit. Once I find the dates for my next shows I intend to start dieting 16 weeks out to give me plenty of time and to ensure I'm looking my best for theshow.

*Other than titles and great photos what else have you gained from this sport?*

I have met some amazing people and made brilliant friends. Bodybuilding is like having an extended family the support and encouragement you receive is breathtaking sometimes. A total sense of achievement, I've got a British title something no one can take away and that I will have forever.

*What are your feelings on the look of the 1st toned figure Miss Universe (2011) winner considering that is the show you are aiming for in 2012?*

My aim for next year is to qualify for the Universe. I think Maria Mendonca Pintya looked absolutely amazing, if I'm close to that next year I will be very proud.

*The look of a toned figure girl is a very positive advertisement for this sport has any supplement company snapped you up yet?*

EXTREME NUTRITION have been very generous in supporting me all the way through my competing career right from the start. I love their products the Extreme Pro-6, Extreme Whey and Extreme Build & Recover are my favourite! The owners Jo and Dougie are some of the nicest people I have come across they haven't just supported me with supplements but with words of encouragement which has been very much appreciated especially throughout this year!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice read, thanks


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

aka said:


> nice read, thanks


no problem ;-)


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I met Joanne last year during a night out with the Extreme crew at Christmas time. She's a lovely girl and really seemed to love the sport. Great interview Racheal keep them coming.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Great interview and to say she's fit would be a slight understatement


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

wow!! if only my mrs could look like that, would save me a fortune on magazines!


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

really inspirational thanku Rachel - Joanne looks awesome!  xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great interview Rach....Jo is a great girl with a true passion for the sport....


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

fleg said:


> Awesome interview! Was Joanne at the expo last year??


Yes she was hun, trying to get her on here, will give her another kick up the arse tommorow xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

PScarb said:


> great interview Rach....Jo is a great girl with a true passion for the sport....


Thanks paul, she is a little star when she wants to be xx


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Joanne's a credit to you too Rach, you've been the one mentoring her & kicking her ass when she needs it! She's great fun and always has a smile and is so easy to talk to. Hopefully she'll be at the Body Power Expo & the Grand Prix again this year. I hear on the grapevine she's guest posing at the NABBA Northern Ireland show too! It's always good to see girlies guest posing! x


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just as a side note Rach, you obviously know about the prep for competions for women and men so how do you find the prep for both sexes differs, can men get away with less cardio, are the macro's pretty much the same or does it just come down to the individual?

Thinking of competing in the future and trying to get as much info on the contest side of things

As they say, knowledge is power, I should know this being a London Cab Driver


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

jo fairbairn said:


> Joanne's a credit to you too Rach, you've been the one mentoring her & kicking her ass when she needs it! She's great fun and always has a smile and is so easy to talk to. Hopefully she'll be at the Body Power Expo & the Grand Prix again this year. I hear on the grapevine she's guest posing at the NABBA Northern Ireland show too! It's always good to see girlies guest posing! x


ah thank you hun, its not me dragging my arse to the stepper every morning (anymore), she defiantly has the right mind set for this sport extremly head strong but can have a giggle at herself, however im saying no more nice things about her till she gets her arse on hear xx


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi I was at the Expo with Extreme Nutrition this year and hoping to return in 2012 with Extreme!

Im here Miss Spicey Gricey!!! xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

thank the lord, cowgirl has got her side kick xx


----------

